# Jasper was four months old yesterday!



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

... so I'm using that as an excuse to post some pictures of the fluff! He's getting so big so quick, it's amazing! 










The fluff lording over his domain (the carpet :crazy )









... after which he promptly decided to investigate my camera :lol:










'OMG could you puhleeeease stop waking me from my catnaps?! I'm not a stuffed animal dad...' 

You can't tell from the pic, but he's sleeping on our new cat shelf I put in. He loves it up there. He can see out the window and look down on all his human friends 










Right after I took this one he launched into one of his superhyperpsychokitten moods and ran laps around the house! :mrgreen: it's the cutest thing ever! He'll bolt around until he's tired then walk back into the middle of the living room and flop down and roll over onto his back. Between myself and my four friends that I live with we must have at least 30 videos of him doing it. 

Here's a picture I took shortly after I first got the little fluff, for comparison! It's hard to see the difference in size without an object of reference, but I honestly feel like he's 2X as large and 4X as fluffy now hehe:










Thanks for clicking


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Happy 4-month-old-iversary, Jasper!! arty His fur looks so plush and lovely! I love all of these photos, but the shot of him on the couch is pretty funny; you took it at just the right moment to capture that brief pre-zoomies pause! The wide, crazy eyes, sideways stance, and extra fluffed loopy tail all say, "hurry up and take your photo, Dad, because I'm about to go berserk!"


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He looks great! I can see the difference in his coat, and size! Enjoy your gorgeous boy!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

dt8thd said:


> Happy 4-month-old-iversary, Jasper!! arty His fur looks so plush and lovely! I love all of these photos, but the shot of him on the couch is pretty funny; you took it at just the right moment to capture that brief pre-zoomies pause! The wide, crazy eyes, sideways stance, and extra fluffed loopy tail all say, "hurry up and take your photo, Dad, because I'm about to go berserk!"


Thank you for the compliment on his fur!  I take time out of each day to groom my fluffy buddy! He still gives me trouble with combing his belly and his armpits but he's finally enjoying the rest of the grooming process. He loves to get his chin and 'ruff' combed and will stick his little fluffy head straight up and headbutt me until I oblige! Purrs up a storm the whole time :wolfie

His 'zoomies' are so wild and hilarious. He's the first kitten (and cat for that matter) that I've ever raised and I didn't know how hyper baby cats could be until I brought him into my life!  I had always pictured kittens as cuddly little things that slept a lot. He certainly does get his fair share of sleep, but when he's up he's a fluffy ball of pure hyper energy!

rcat



Speechie said:


> He looks great! I can see the difference in his coat, and size! Enjoy your gorgeous boy!


Thank you, from me and the fluff! He's a precious joy to be with each day and he always makes me and my friends smile  talk about the ultimate de-stressor during finals week! 

His points are getting so dark too! A really good buddy of mine has a blue point himmie also (we want them to meet someday hopefully!), and his little face is such a dark, striking shade of grey! It's been really neat to watch Jasper's turn this color slowly but surely


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a handsome fluff ball! He looks very dignified and distinguished. My Agnes is almost four months and she enjoys her zoomies too.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Smaughunter said:


> What a handsome fluff ball! He looks very dignified and distinguished. My Agnes is almost four months and she enjoys her zoomies too.


Thank you! When he's not being super crazy, he is very distinguished in his own way  our house nickname for him is 'Fancyfluff' for that reason haha

Right now he's giving me the death stare because I won't play with him  poor guy has to wait until I finish my exams today


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy. His coloring is awesome.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy 4 months and great photos. He is super cute


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> He is such a handsome boy. His coloring is awesome.


Thank you! He is a blue pointed beauty!  I am very lucky to have befriended such a wonderful fluff.



Jenny bf said:


> Happy 4 months and great photos. He is super cute


Thank you, thank you, and thank you!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, great pics! I love the one of him in his bed while his daddy bothers him with the camera.  And yep, that posture on the couch - just taking a break and then going right back to the zoomies. 

Love his ear tufts and big fluffy tail!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Jasper is Adorable!! He is a Fluffy one, love his colors, and that last shot of him on the couch, just before he takes off...Priceless!! You managed to capture the pre-zoomie stage perfectly!!:thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw thank you so much Spirite and Sharon! 

I'm sure I don't have to explain how hard it can be to get good pictures of a super hyper kitten, so I'm happy these turned out! He's mellowed a bit since he came to live with me, but Jasper still values his zoomies as his #1 go to for kitty fun time. It's one of my favorite parts about him :luv if a fluffy (and somewhat uncoordinated - those short legs/heavy bodies that himmies/persians seem to have are him to a T ) kitten like him doesn't bring a smile to your face then I don't know what could!


----------

